# Vorschau auf die Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop Creative - Ausgabe 06/10



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Mai 2010)

Neuer Monat, neues Glück. Im Folgenden gibts wieder eine Vorschau auf die kommenden Ausgaben der Advanced Photoshop sowie der Photoshop Creative.

*Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 06/10*
Seit 19.05. erhältlich.




*Features/ Interviews*

Game Art Special: Design für die Spieleindustrie
Porträt: Neil Duerden
Marken und Produktbildung
Ihr Wegweiser zum eigenen Studio
Geheimtipps der Photoshop-Pioniere
Showcase

*Workshops*

Masterclass: Grundlagen des Kreaturendesigns
Masterclass: Professionell komponieren
Masterclass: Realistische Fotomontagen
Schritt-für-Schritt: Monochrome Farbeffekte
Schritt-für-Schritt: Panoramen für den Druck montieren
Schritt-für-Schritt: Dynamische Porträtfotos

*Heft-CD *

Projekt-Dateien zum Nachbau der Workshops
Großes Ressourcenpaket von Media Militia mit Strukturfotos u. Vektorgrafiken 
20 Stockfotos 
Auszug aus Video-Workshop InDesign und Illustrator für Photoshop-Anwender von und mit Gerald Singelmann
15-Tage Demoversion des Photoshop-Plug-ins Color Efex Pro 3.0 von Nik Software


*Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 06/10*
Ab dem 26.05. erhältlich.




*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit Photoshopkünstler Rosen Dukov
Die besten 10 Texteffekt-Tutorials
Ratgeber: Meisterwerken auf der Spur
Technik des Monats: Schärfentiefe
Technik-Tipp: Auflösung
5 Minuten fix: Vignette
Photoshop creative hilft. Leser fragen, wir antworten
Checkpoint: Beamer MPro 120 Pocket Projector von 3M
Checkpoint: Software Photozoom Pro 3 von BenVista

*Tutorials*

Süß und klebrig
Ein Mosaik mit Filtern und Aktionen
Bewegte Bilder mit Photoshop
Sphärische Lichtmalerei
Ab in den Süden
Blumenkind
Tückisches Blond
Buchstabenporträt
Der Großstadtdschungel
Digitale Make-up
Aus neu mach alt
Objektivkorrektur

*Heft-CD *

Alle verfügbaren Tutorial-Dateien 
Zu den Highlights gehören dieses Mal 20
exklusive Stockfotos von Fotolia 
Auszug aus dem Videotutorial Perfekte Porträtfotos im Studio von Galileo Design
Zusätzlich haben wir noch zehn Schriften von VTKS dazugepackt, die für die private und kommerziell Nutzung freigegeben sind
Es gibt auch wieder zahlreiche Pinsel, Muster, Strukturen und Farbverläufe mit denen Sie Ihre Werke verschönern

Viel Spaß mit den Ausgaben!


----------

